# Making your own Ejuice



## Vortex vape Ballito (14/9/16)

Hi All

is there any laws in south Africa when making your own ejuice and selling it?

Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/16)

Nope not at this stage...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vortex vape Ballito (14/9/16)

Thanks for the reply Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (14/9/16)

The only one I'm aware of is you're required by law to send samples to @Stosta when releasing new lines.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## herb1 (14/9/16)

it would be proactive to keep MSDS's of the ingredients at hand


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/9/16)

@Stosta is the sample master

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (14/9/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> @Stosta is the sample master


And your generosity is the sole reason that I can agree with the title bestowed upon me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/9/16)

As per EASA (The Electronic Vapour Products Association of South Africa), they recommend that we stick to these basic principles:

· Not sell to under 18’s
· Not make any health claims
· Not make any smoking cessation claims
· Only provide childproof bottles
· Provide warning labels on liquids
· Not include diacetyl or 2-3 pentadienone, or any other potentially harmful components.

This is not the 'law', just their guidelines.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff (14/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> As per EASA (The Electronic Vapour Products Association of South Africa), they recommend that we stick to these basic principles:
> 
> · Not sell to under 18’s
> · Not make any health claims
> ...



I'm happy to see that a body like this exists here in South Africa. 

But my question is - how the heck did you get EASA from Electronic Vapour Products Association of South Africa??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

